# Eating Machine...



## Katura (Mar 9, 2007)

Okay...So I have a question, as I'm sitting here at midnight chomping away on a whole package of cooked Ramen...

How bad exactly is it to eat right before going to bed? I find myself doing this more often lately...especially if I don't eat much at all during the day. And wouldn't you know it...it's not good for me food either, its ramen (with mass amounts of sodium), hot pockets..(uh...gag), easy mac, quick foods...

I know you're not supposed to...but how bad is it really? I really need to get out of this habit...


----------



## mistella (Mar 9, 2007)

If you're hungry before you sleep and you HAVE to eat, eat something light and low in calories. Don't eat big meals or anything with a lot of bad calories because your body's metabolism is going to be resting while you sleep and it turns those calories into stored fat, NOT energy. 

I always eat before I sleep, it's like a habit! but I'm not worried about gaining weight or anything like that (I need to gain some pounds!) so it's not a big deal for me. anyway hope this helps


----------



## Katura (Mar 9, 2007)

Yea, im not oturageously worried about gaining weight at this point in my life, im tiny, but i know it probably wont change as I get older very much. 

Thanks


----------



## uopgirlie (Mar 9, 2007)

eating before you go to sleep can increase your risk for acid reflux, or heartburn because your stomach is full and gravity can't do it's job to help pull the food down.  Plus, when you sleep, your body slows down, so digestion, which usually takes 2-3 hours, can take longer.  Just try eating something light, like a piece of fruit or a piece of bread, or even a glass of milk.  Try not to lie down for at least 30 minutes so the food can move down to your stomach.  =)  It's hard - I know - I have the same problem!


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2007)

*Agreed the the acid reflux risk.  Try eating more steady during the day, and see if your appetite decreases at night.  I used to eat at night as habit only because I couldn't get to sleep, so I'd stay up until 1:00, 2:00, 3:00 in the morning, and I would eat pizza rolls. lol  Now that I have found a steady sleeping schedule, I tend not to eat in the evening. 

The last thing I consume is usually around 6:00-7:00 pm.  

Make minor adjustments, and maybe it'lll all fall in place. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 9, 2007)

It's not too bad if it's healthy and you stay up for a few hours after. It's when you go to bed right after you eat and don't do anything at least somewhat active to burn it off.


----------



## medusalox (Mar 9, 2007)

Oprah says not to eat after 7pm, or at least stop eating 2 hours before you go to sleep. Oprah's always right, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My only concern would be acid reflux, or if you eat crud all day long as well as at night


----------



## SChotgurrl (Mar 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katja* 

 
_*Agreed the the acid reflux risk. Try eating more steady during the day, and see if your appetite decreases at night. I used to eat at night as habit only because I couldn't get to sleep, so I'd stay up until 1:00, 2:00, 3:00 in the morning, and I would eat* *pizza rolls. lol Now that I have found a steady sleeping schedule, I tend not to eat in the evening.* 

*The last thing I consume is usually around 6:00-7:00 pm. *

*Make minor adjustments, and maybe it'lll all fall in place. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
Now I wanna go to Bi-Lo just to get some pizza rolls!!!!! YUM!!!!


----------

